# Help



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Both girls I think are teething very badly and I am finding it very hard to deal with them both on my own. They scream so much sometimes they loose their breath and it takes ages to calm them down. I give them nurofen, granules & bonjela. They are starting to refuse bottles and one of my girls writhes around alot and puts her hand 'down' there. My dad said she could be peeing? What can I do to help with the teething? They have both started waking at night time as well for the last 3 weeks and we are struggling as we are both so tired. 

Sorry for the rant and thanks in advance x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Poor you!! You can give calpol as well as nurofen, and I think anbesol works better than bonjella so give that a try! Does her wee smell strong or anything??

Nic
Xx


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Funny you mention anbesol as I just saw it on amazon so will buy some thank you. Her wee doesn't smell strong. I've noticed a few times if she in her walker, bouncer or just laying on the play mat she does a funny wiggle like moves her body in the shape of a letter 'S' if that makes sense with her hands either by her sides or above her head. 

Thanks Nic xxx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

No problem, she hasn't got thrush has she?? 

Nic
Xx


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't think so, what are the symptoms?


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Exactly the same as adults, red itchy, possibly a little discharge??

Nic
Xx


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

No none of those, maybe an upset tummy?


----------

